# كان العمر لحظات فيما تختار ؟



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

*فكر من فضلك ، لو ان العمر لحظات اي اللحظات ستختار ؟*

*فكر من فضلك ، لو ان العمر لحظات اي اللحظات ستختار ؟*​
*لو فكرت في نفسك في هذة الدنيا واعتبرت ان الحياة او العمر هو عبارة عن لحظات متراكمة ومتواصلة ببعضها البعض فما تختار بان تكون هذة اللحظات من بين هذة الاصناف المتنوعة واعرف شخصيتك ان كانت تميل الى السعادة والامل ام الى الاحباط والملل ...*
*لحظة الفرح** : ما أبهظ ثمن الفرح في هذا الزمان .. وما أروع لحظاته إنها كالغيث تنزل على صحراء أعماقنا العطشى فتزهر كل المساحات القاحلة بنا .. إنها تلوننا .. تغسلنا .. ترممنا تبدلنا ... تحولنا إلى كائنات أُخرى... كائنات تملك قدرة الطيران فنحلق بأجنحة الفرح إلى مدن طال انتظارنا واشتياقنا لها*
*[FONT=Times New
 Roman][/FONT]*
*لحظة الحزن : الحزن.... ذلك الشعور المؤلم .. وذلك الشعور المؤذي وذلك الشعور المقيم فينا إقامة دائمة .. فلا نغادره.. ولا يغادرنا يأخذنا معه إلى حيث لا نريد .. فنتجول في مدن ذكرياتنا الحزينة ونزور شواطئ انكساراتنا ... ونغفو.. نحلم بلحظة أمل تسرقنا من حزننا الذي لا ينسانا .. ومن قلوبنا التي لا تنساه*

*لحظة الحنين: حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ... إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما .. إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم .. مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا .. وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا .. لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ.*

*[FONT=Times New
 Roman]لحظة الإعتذار : بيننا وبين لها .. ربما بقصد وربما بلا قصد ..... لكن بقي في داخلنا إحساس بأنفسنا هناك أشياء كثيرة نتمنى أن نعتذر لها أشياء أخطأنا في حقها .. أسئنا الذنب ورغبة قوية للاعتذار لهم ... وربما راودنا الإحساس ذات يوم بالحنين إليهم .. وربما تمنينا من أعماقنا أن نرسل إليهم بطاقة اعتذار أو أن نضع أمام بابهم باقة ورد ندية .[/FONT]*

*لحظة الذهول: عندما نُصاب بالذهول ... ندخل في حالة من الصمت .. ربما لأن الموقف عندها يصبح أكبر من الكلمة .. وربما لأن الكلمه عندها تذوب في طوفان الذهول ... فنعجز عن الاستيعاب ونرفض التصديق ... ونحتاج إلى وقت طويل كي نجمع شتاتنا ولكي نستيقظ من غيبوبة الذهول ... التي أدخلتنا فيها رياح الصدمة..*

*لحظة الندم: ما طعم الندم؟ .. وما لون الندم؟ .. وما آلام الندم؟ اسألوا أولئك الذين يسري فيهم الندم سريان الدم أولئك الذين أصبحت أعماقهم غابات من أشجار الندم أولئك الذين يحاصر الندم مضاجعهم كالوحوش المفترسة أولئك الذين يبكون في الخفاء كلما تضخّمت فيهم أحاسيس .الندم ويبحثون عن واحة أمان يسكبون فوقها بحور الندم الهائجة في أعماقهم..*

*لحظة الحب: معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ... لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ... فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان .. لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك، فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. فلا تظلم الحب.. لكيلا يظلمك الحب..*

*لحظة الغضب : في حالات كثيرة ينتابنا الغضب ... فنغضب ونثور كالبركان ونفقد قدرة التفكير ... ويتلاشى عقلنا خلف ضباب الغضب وتتكون في داخلنا رغبة لتكسير الأشياء حولنا ... فلا نرى ولا نسمع سوى صرخة الغضب في أعماقنا ... وكثيراً ما خسرنا عند الغضب أشياء كثيرة نعتز بها .. وتعتز بنا ثم نستيقظ على بكاء الندم في داخلنا..*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*يموضيعك يا بلاش ميريت دى *

*نخليها ممروط دلع خطير اهوه *



*



لحظة الحب: معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ... لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ... فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان .. لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك، فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. فلا تظلم الحب.. لكيلا يظلمك الحب

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*عجبتنى اوى دى*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ميرسي يا ميرنا بس عشان تحني عليا وتبطلي تشديني من شعري



انا عن نفسي افضل لحظه حنين


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*انتى هتطلعى عليا سمعه انا شوفتك ولا مسكت شعرك حتى *

*مرقعه حريم*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

يلاهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


انا حريم


انا بنانيت


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*مين اللى ضحك عليكى وقلك كدا تلاقى واحد كان عاوز حاجه ولا مصلحه وقلك انتى بنت*

*لكن اوعى تصدقى *


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا ابتدت تخبط في الحلل

والله بنت وعندي الي يشهدوا


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*قدام الناس بنت ماشى لكن دا طباع بنت نو يبنتى مصر كلها مفهاش بنت دى عينات*


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا البنزين عليا ياشباب بس اذاي ياميرنا تقولي كدة على مرمر *
*بس الموضوع جامد وانا بحب لحظة الفرح والحب *


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*لا مهيه مشحون لوحديها يعنى فى اقرب فرصه هتطيرنى*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

*اكتر لحظة بحبها هي 




			لحظة الحنين: حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ... إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما .. إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم .. مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا .. وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا .. لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

.

شعور رائع فعلا 

ليه فكرتيني بيه بس يا ميريت 

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع *


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *قدام الناس بنت ماشى لكن دا طباع بنت نو يبنتى مصر كلها مفهاش بنت دى عينات*


 




ميرنا كلامك دا يطير فيه رقااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه

اعملي ستوب يا ميرنا والنبي

امسحيها فيا انا*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ليه هوا انا غلطت لسمح الله*


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههه لا سمح الله *
*مين قال انك غلطتي *
*انتي بس هاتطيري رقاب*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اكتر لحظة بحبها هي *
> 
> *.*
> 
> ...


 


الي بيحب عمره مبينسي


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*تفتكرى يا ميريت*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اعملي ستوب يا ميرنا والنبي*
> 
> *امسحيها فيا انا*


 




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وعيها ياهوت


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه لا سمح الله *
> *مين قال انك غلطتي *
> *انتي بس هاتطيري رقاب*


 



هي تقريبا نفسها تخلص مني


بس مش بفضيحه يا ميرنا


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *تفتكرى يا ميريت*


 



الي بيحب من قلبه يا ميرنا عمره مينسي


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

*بينسي يا ميريت

او يتحول الحب لذكريات باسمة 

يفتكرهاااا ويصحبها حنين  في بعض الاوقات *


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *بينسي يا ميريت*
> 
> *او يتحول الحب لذكريات باسمة *
> 
> *يفتكرهاااا ويصحبها حنين في بعض الاوقات *


 



لو الحب اتنسي يبقي مكنش حب ياهوت
لكن لو اتحول لزكري حلوه يبقا متنساش


----------



## ++sameh++ (8 ديسمبر 2006)

لحظة الفــرح : 

ما أبهظ ثمن الفرح في هذا الزمان .. وما أروع لحظاته إنها كالغيث تنزل على صحراء أعماقنا العطشى فتزهر كل المساحات القاحلة بنا .. إنها تلوننا .. تغسلنا .. ترممنا تبدلنا ... تحولنا إلى كائنات أُخرى... كائنات تملك قدرة الطيران فنحلق بأجنحة الفرح إلى مدن طال انتظارنا واشتياقنا لها ​


لحظة الحــزن: 
الحزن.... ذلك الشعور المؤلم .. وذلك الشعور المؤذي وذلك الشعور المقيم فينا إقامة دائمة .. فلا نغادره.. ولا يغادرنا يأخذنا معه إلى حيث لا نريد .. فنتجول في مدن ذكرياتنا الحزينة ونزور شواطئ انكساراتنا ... ونغفو.. نحلم بلحظة أمل تسرقنا من حزننا الذي لا ينسانا .. ومن قلوبنا التي لا تنساه 


لحظة الحنين : 
حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ... إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما .. إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم .. مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا .. وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا .. لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ


لحظة ألاعتذار: 
بيننا وبين لها .. ربما بقصد وربما بلا قصد ..... لكن بقي في داخلنا إحساس بأنفسنا هناك أشياء كثيرة نتمنى أن نعتذر لها أشياء أخطأنا في حقها .. أسئنا الذنب ورغبة قوية للاعتذار لهم ... وربما راودنا الإحساس ذات يوم بالحنين إليهم .. وربما تمنينا من أعماقنا أن نرسل إليهم بطاقة اعتذار أو أن نضع أمام بابهم باقة ورد ندية 


لحظة الذهول: 
عندما نُصاب بالذهول ... ندخل في حالة من الصمت .. ربما لأن الموقف عندها يصبح أكبر من الكلمة .. وربما لأن الكلمة عندها تذوب في طوفان الذهول ... فنعجز عن الاستيعاب ونرفض التصديق ... ونحتاج إلى وقت طويل كي نجمع شتاتنا ولكي نستيقظ من غيبوبة الذهول ... التي أدخلتنا فيها رياح الصدمة.. 


لحظة الندم: 
ما طعم الندم؟. وما لون الندم؟ .. وما آلام الندم؟ اسألوا أولئك الذين يسري فيهم الندم سريان الدم أولئك الذين أصبحت أعماقهم غابات من أشجار الندم أولئك الذين يحاصر الندم مضاجعهم كالوحوش المفترسة أولئك الذين يبكون في الخفاء كلما تضخّمت فيهم أحاسيس الندم ويبحثون عن واحة أمان يسكبون فوقها بحور الندم الهائجة في أعماقهم.. 


لحظة الحــب: 
معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ... لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ... فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان .. لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك، فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. فلا تظلم الحب.. لكيلا يظلمك الحب.. 


لحظة الغضب: 
في حالات كثيرة ينتابنا الغضب ... فنغضب ونثور كالبركان ونفقد قدرة التفكير ... ويتلاشى عقلنا خلف ضباب الغضب وتتكون في داخلنا رغبة لتكسير الأشياء حولنا ... فلا نرى ولا نسمع سوى صرخة الغضب في أعماقنا ... وكثيراً ما خسرنا عند الغضب أشياء كثيرة نعتز بها .. وتعتز بنا ثم نستيقظ على بكاء الندم في داخلنا.. 


أي اللحظـــات اخترت.... أي اللحظات تتمنى أن تجدها... أي اللحظات أنت نادم عليها​ 

*منقول للأمانة*​


----------



## tina_tina (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع ده
بس علشان الانسان يعيش لازم يمر بكل هذة اللحظات فى حياته
موضوع جميل


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 ديسمبر 2006)

على راي تينا لازم علشان نعيش نختار ونحس بكلة 
شكرا على موضوع جميل اوي


----------



## sparrow (9 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bino (10 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل فعلا
بس المشكله ان الحزن و الفرح و الندم مبتقاش لحظات
ده ممكن تكون ايام و شهور و سنين


----------



## Twin (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*الرب يبارك حياتك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخي ++sameh++*

*جميل فعلاً*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*
*وكل هذه اللحظات بالفعل واقعية*
*وهي محطات في قطار الحياه *
*فما سنختار لننزل*



++sameh++ قال:


> لحظة الحــزن:
> الحزن.... ذلك الشعور المؤلم .. وذلك الشعور المؤذي وذلك الشعور المقيم فينا إقامة دائمة .. فلا نغادره.. ولا يغادرنا يأخذنا معه إلى حيث لا نريد .. فنتجول في مدن ذكرياتنا الحزينة ونزور شواطئ انكساراتنا ... ونغفو.. نحلم بلحظة أمل تسرقنا من حزننا الذي لا ينسانا .. ومن قلوبنا التي لا تنساه ​


 
*هذه اللحظة من أصدق اللحظات التي تمر بي*
*ففيها أدرك من أنا*
*وهنا تذكرت ما كتبته في يوماً مني قد مضي*
*وكلماتك هذه أعادتني له*​


amirfikry قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ​*​*"بئري أنا ومسكني الجديد"*​
> ...


 
*فلحظة الحزن من وجهة نظري هي...*
* اللحظة التي يتعري فيها الإنسان من كل ما عليه *
*ويبقي له ما خلق به*​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا على المجهود دة
موضوع رائع​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 ديسمبر 2006)

> *إن كان العمر لحظات فيما تختار ؟*​



*أختار لحظة الحب *​


> *لحظة الحــب:
> معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ... لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ... فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان .. لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك، فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. فلا تظلم الحب.. لكيلا يظلمك الحب.. *​



*أجمل حاجة فى الدنيا هى الحب الصادق الخالص النابع من القلب 

شكرآ سامح على الموضوع الحلووووووووووو

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## artamisss (19 ديسمبر 2006)

معلش يا جماعه  الموضوع مكرررررر  فا انا دمجت الموضوعين ببعض   اوك


----------



## jojo_josiph (12 مايو 2007)

*لـو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟*

اذا كان العمر عبارة عن لحظات... قم باختيار اللحظة التي تناسبك.. 


لحظــــــــة الفــــــــرح 
ما أبهظ ثمن الفرح في هذا الزمان .. وما أروع لحظاته 
إنها كالغيث تنزل على صحراء أعماقنا العطشى فتزهر كل المساحات القاحلة بنا .. 
إنها تلوننا .. تغسلنا .. ترممنا تبدلنا ... تحولنا إلى كائنات أُخرى... 
كائنات تملك قدرة الطيران فنحلق بأجنحة الفرح 
إلى مدن طال انتظارنا واشتياقنا لها 

لحظـــــــــة الحــــــزن 
************ ******
الحزن.... ذلك الشعور المؤلم .. وذلك الشعور المؤذي 
وذلك الشعور المقيم فينا إقامة دائمة .. فلا نغادره.. 
ولا يغادرنا يأخذنا معه إلى حيث لا نريد .. 
فنتجول في مدن ذكرياتنا الحزينة ونزور شواطئ  انكساراتنا ... ونغفو.. 
نحلم بلحظة أمل تسرقنا من حزننا الذي لا ينسانا .. ومن قلوبنا التي لا تنساه 

لحظـــــــــة الحنيـــــــن 
************ ******
حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ... 
إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما .. 
إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم .. 
مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا .. 
وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا .. 
لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ 

لحظـــــــــة الإعتــــــــذار
************ ********
بيننا وبين لها .. ربما بقصد وربما بلا قصد ..... 
لكن بقي في داخلنا إحساس بأنفسنا هناك أشياء كثيرة 
نتمنى أن نعتذر لها أشياء أخطأنا في حقها .. 
أسئنا الذنب ورغبة قوية للاعتذار لهم ... 
وربما راودنا الإحساس ذات يوم بالحنين إليهم .. 
وربما تمنينا من أعماقنا أن نرسل إليهم بطاقة اعتذار 
أو أن نضع أمام  بابهم باقة ورد ندية 


لحظــ ـــــــة الذهـــــــول
************ **
عندما نُصاب بالذهول ... ندخل في حالة من الصمت .. 
ربما لأن الموقف عندها يصبح أكبر من الكلمة .. 
وربما لأن الكلمه عندها تذوب في طوفان الذهول ... 
فنعجز عن الاستيعاب ونرفض التصديق ... 
ونحتاج إلى وقت طويل كي نجمع شتاتنا 
ولكي نستيقظ من غيبوبة الذهول ... التي أدخلتنا فيها رياح الصدمة.. 


لحظــــــــــة النــــــــدم 
************ *****
ما طعم الندم؟ .. وما لون الندم؟ .. وما آلام الندم؟ 
اسألوا أولئك الذين يسري فيهم الندم سريان الدم 
أولئك الذين أصبحت أعماقهم غابات من أشجار الندم 
أولئك الذين يحاصر الندم مضاجعهم كالوحوش المفترسة 
أولئك الذين يبكون في الخفاء كلما تضخّمت فيهم أحاسيس 
الندم ويبحثون عن واحة أمان يسكبون فوقها بحور الندم الهائجة في أعماقهم.. 

لحظــــــــــــــة  الحـــــــــــب
************ ******
معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ... 
لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ... 
فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان .. 
لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك، 
فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب 
كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. 
فلا تظلم الحب.. لكي لا يظلمك الحب.. 


لحظـــــــة الغضــــــب 
***********
في حالات كثيرة ينتابنا الغضب ... 
فنغضب ونثور كالبركان ونفقد قدرة التفكير ... 
ويتلاشى عقلنا خلف ضباب الغضب وتتكون في داخلنا 
رغبة لتكسير الأشياء حولنا ... 
فلا نرى ولا نسمع سوى صرخة الغضب في أعماقنا ... 
وكثيراً ما خسرنا عند الغضب أشياء كثيرة نعتز بها .. 
وتعتز بنا ثم نستيقظ على بكاء الندم في داخلنا..


أي اللحظـــات اخترت.... 

اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها... 

اي اللحظات انت نادم عليها...؟؟​


----------



## استفانوس (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لـو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟*

الرب يباركك
عزيزي
وشو هالصورة الحلوة


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لـو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟*

لحظــــــــــــــة الحـــــــــــب
************ ******
معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ... 
لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ... 
فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان .. 
لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك، 
فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب 
كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. 
فلا تظلم الحب.. لكي لا يظلمك الحب

لحظه جميله وموضوع اجمل ميرسى ليك يا jojo_josiph​


----------



## almo7eb_17 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لـو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟*

لحظـــــــــة الحنيـــــــن 
************ ******
حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ... 
إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما .. 
إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم .. 
مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا .. 
وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا .. 
لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ 


موضوع جميل


----------



## jojo_josiph (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لـو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟*

مرسى جدا ياجماعه على مروركم الجميل ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## dream2010 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لـو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟*

*لحظة الحنين....فيه ناس كتير مشتاقة انى اشوفها واتكلم معاها ...صلولى علشان ربنا يحقق لى الحلم ده
وشكرا على موضوعك اللى يجنن ده .....ربنا يعوضك.*


----------



## †السريانيه† (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لـو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟*


لحظـــــــــة الحنيـــــــن 
************ ******
حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ... 
إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما .. 
إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم .. 
مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا .. 
وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا .. 
لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ ​
اللحظه دي والحلم الي راح 
واشياء بحن اليها اوي
بس للاسف صعب الاقيها
اتمنى ان تتحقق 
ميرسي ياجوجو 
الرب معكم​


----------



## MarMar2004 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لـو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟*

اتمني ان الاقي لحظة الحب الحقيقي كذلك لحظة الفرح الحقيقي عندما اتقابل مع اشخاص لم اقابلهم منذ زمن بعيد اما لحظة الحزن عندما افارق اشخاص غاليين عليا ويكون مستحيل ان اراهم مجدد اما لحظة الند فتكون علي خطايايا التي سببت موت لفديا 
الموضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## basboosa (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لـو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟*

لحظة الفرح


----------



## mone2009 (27 فبراير 2009)

*اذا كان العمر لحظة !! فما هي اللحظة التي تناسبك ؟؟*

لحظة فــرح 
ما أبهظ ثمن الفرح في هذا الزمان .. وما أروع لحظاته إنها كالغيث تنزل على صحراء أعماقنا العطشى فتزهر كل المساحات القاحلة بنا .. إنها تلوننا .. تغسلنا .. ترممنا تبدلنا ... تحولنا إلى كائنات أُخرى... كائنات تملك قدرة الطيران فنحلق بأجنحة الفرح إلى مدن طال انتظارنا واشتياقنا لها 


لحظة حــزن
الحزن.... ذلك الشعور المؤلم .. وذلك الشعور المؤذي وذلك الشعور المقيم فينا إقامة دائمة .. فلا نغادره.. ولا يغادرنا يأخذنا معه إلى حيث لا نريد .. فنتجول في مدن ذكرياتنا الحزينة ونزور شواطئ انكساراتنا ... ونغفو.. نحلم بلحظة أمل تسرقنا من حزننا الذي لا ينسانا .. ومن قلوبنا التي لا تنساه 


لحظة أعتذار
بيننا وبين لها .. ربما بقصد وربما بلا قصد ..... لكن بقي في داخلنا إحساس بأنفسنا هناك أشياء كثيرة نتمنى أن نعتذر لها أشياء أخطأنا في حقها .. أسئنا الذنب ورغبة قوية للاعتذار لهم ... وربما راودنا الإحساس ذات يوم بالحنين إليهم .. وربما تمنينا من أعماقنا أن نرسل إليهم بطاقة اعتذار أو أن نضع أمام بابهم باقة ورد ندية 


لحظة ذهول
عندما نُصاب بالذهول ... ندخل في حالة من الصمت .. ربما لأن الموقف عندها يصبح أكبر من الكلمة .. وربما لأن الكلمه عندها تذوب في طوفان الذهول ... فنعجز عن الاستيعاب ونرفض التصديق ... ونحتاج إلى وقت طويل كي نجمع شتاتنا ولكي نستيقظ من غيبوبة الذهول ... التي أدخلتنا فيها رياح الصدمة.. 

لحظة ندم
ما طعم الندم؟ .. وما لون الندم؟ .. وما آلام الندم؟ اسألوا أولئك الذين يسري فيهم الندم سريان الدم أولئك الذين أصبحت أعماقهم غابات من أشجار الندم أولئك الذين يحاصر الندم مضاجعهم كالوحوش المفترسة أولئك الذين يبكون في الخفاء كلما تضخّمت فيهم أحاسيس 
الندم ويبحثون عن واحة أمان يسكبون فوقها بحور الندم الهائجة في أعماقهم.. 


لحظة حب
معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ... لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ... فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان .. لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك، فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. فلا تظلم الحب.. لكي لا يظلمك الحب.. 


لحظة غضب
في حالات كثيرة ينتابنا الغضب ... فنغضب ونثور كالبركان ونفقد قدرة التفكير ... ويتلاشى عقلنا خلف ضباب الغضب وتتكون في داخلنا رغبة لتكسير الأشياء حولنا ... فلا نرى ولا نسمع سوى صرخة الغضب في أعماقنا ... وكثيراً ما خسرنا عند الغضب أشياء كثيرة نعتز بها .. وتعتز بنا ثم نستيقظ على بكاء الندم في داخلنا..


اي اللحظات اخترت.!!... اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها!!... اي اللحظات انت نادم عليها!!؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اذا كان العمر لحظة !! فما هي اللحظة التي تناسبك ؟؟*

*مواضيعك حلوة ياريت تشارك اكتر بس تبقى المواضيع فى مكانها
لان القسم ده خاص بالترحيب بالاعضاء الجدد
سلام المسيح معاك​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اذا كان العمر لحظة !! فما هي اللحظة التي تناسبك ؟؟*




> ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. فلا تظلم الحب.. لكي لا يظلمك الحب..


​
موضوع جميل جدااا mone2009

شكرااا لمجهودك


----------



## mone2009 (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اذا كان العمر لحظة !! فما هي اللحظة التي تناسبك ؟؟*

على فكرة انا بنت على العموم الرب يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اذا كان العمر لحظة !! فما هي اللحظة التي تناسبك ؟؟*

_جميل موضوعك مونى
تيلم ايدك
مشكوره كتييييييييييييييييييييير​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اذا كان العمر لحظة !! فما هي اللحظة التي تناسبك ؟؟*

*موضوع رائع جدا


تسلم ايديكي mone2009​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اذا كان العمر لحظة !! فما هي اللحظة التي تناسبك ؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا يا مونى شكرا لتعبك


----------



## soko (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اذا كان العمر لحظة !! فما هي اللحظة التي تناسبك ؟؟*

لحظة ندم
ما طعم الندم؟ .. وما لون الندم؟ .. وما آلام الندم؟ اسألوا أولئك الذين يسري فيهم الندم سريان الدم أولئك الذين أصبحت أعماقهم غابات من أشجار الندم أولئك الذين يحاصر الندم مضاجعهم كالوحوش المفترسة أولئك الذين يبكون في الخفاء كلما تضخّمت فيهم أحاسيس 
الندم ويبحثون عن واحة أمان يسكبون فوقها بحور الندم الهائجة في أعماقهم.. 
موضوع حلو اوى ميرسى ليك


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اذا كان العمر لحظة !! فما هي اللحظة التي تناسبك ؟؟*

لحظة حب
معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ... لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ... فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان .. لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك، فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. فلا تظلم الحب.. لكي لا يظلمك الحب.. 
-----------------------


*جميل جدا جدا


شكرا مونى ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: اذا كان العمر لحظة !! فما هي اللحظة التي تناسبك ؟؟*

اي اللحظات اخترت.!!... اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها!!... اي اللحظات انت نادم عليها!!؟


اخترت لحظة حب    اتمنى ان اجد لحظة حب صافيه         وندمت ايضا على كل لحظة حب قدمتها لشخص لم يكن يستحق تلك اللحظه 

موضوعك جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
 ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلاتك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: اذا كان العمر لحظة !! فما هي اللحظة التي تناسبك ؟؟*

*موضوع جميل

شكراً لتعبك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

